# 2000 BMW M Roadster



## hhb (Aug 30, 2011)

Gentlemen,

I know about the subframe issues. Which AA SC is the better one or are they the same?

Active Autowerke E36 ZM3 Level 1 Supercharger Kit (HKS GTS8550 Blower)
or
Active Autowerke E36 M3 Supercharger Kit Level 1 (Rotrex C38 Blower)

Thanks for your responses.


----------



## tmroadster (Sep 1, 2011)

how many miles? what color? I have a SC 2000 M roadster...looking to sell..might "trade down".. too fast with the SC.. check the for sale section..also talking to my mechanic about removing it. (has subframe reinforced)


----------



## hhb (Aug 30, 2011)

Tmroadster,

I have 2000 M Roadster, it current has 48,000 miles on it and the color is alpine white. I have decided to supercharge it and reinforce the subframe. AA has a supercharger that will produce 360 hp. This is going to be a winter project.

I have no plans to sell it.

Thanks


----------



## hhb (Aug 30, 2011)

tmroadster,

What do you mean by being too fast??


----------



## BGT700 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is there such a thing?


----------

